# Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

seit zwei Wochen habe ich Wasser in meinem neuen Gartenteich. Das Wasser selbst ist klar, ich kann bis auf den Grund in 1,2m tiefe sehen. Aber der Bodengrund (Kies) ist grün, die Folie mittlerweile auch.

Ich habe mitterweile vel zum Thema Algen gelesen, entweder liest man von grünem Wasser, Fadenalgen oder aber von klarem Wasser und sauberem Bodengrund. 

Ist das, so wie es bei mir ist soweit noch normal oder muss ich irgendwie reagieren? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## AnBo (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo, das ist ja echt witzig... genau das habe ich auch 
Habe da so`ne Theorie: ich habe die gesamte Befüllung mit Brunnenwasser vorgenommen und denk, das so langsam die Schwebeteilchen sich absetzen und nun auf der Folie und den Steinen ablagern.?!

Na, ist nur ne Idee


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo,

ich habe Leitungswasser genommen, der grüne Belag kam bei mir erst nach einer Woche.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## T.I. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Das sind meines Wissens einfach Fadenalgen die sich eben am Boden und an der Folie anheften. Im Wasser sieht man sie nicht, wenn sie aber in geballter Zahl 'vorkommen' sind sie sichtbar. Das ist also normal.
(Wenn es nicht so sein sollte, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.)


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo,

Fadenalgen? Die kenne ich aus dem Miniteich so, dass sie recht fest auf dem Untergund sitzen. Das was ich da habe liegt nur lose auf den Steinen und der Folie.

Ich dachte erst darn, dass es abgestorbene Schwebalgen sind, welche durch die UVC zusammengeklumpt sind. aber die sollten doch eigentlich im Filter gelandet sein.

Ich wollte in der kommenden Woche noch etwas Bodengrund (Rheinsand) in den Teich geben. Nun habe ich aber die Bedenken, dass das grüne Zeug dann unter dem Snd ist und gammelt, was vielleicht schlecht für die Wasserqualität ist. Oder sind diese Bedenken unberechtigt?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Psycho (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo, keine Angst das gibt sich von ganz alleine
was es genau ist kann ich nicht sagen, war aber bei mir genauso.
Nach einiger Zeit wird aber wohl der grüne Belag zersetzt und die Kiesel bekommen wieder ihre Farbe

Denke es liegt am aufbau der Teichbiologie

dauert halt n bissl.


----------



## AnBo (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hi nochmal,

danke für Deine beruhigenden Worte. Vor 3 Tagen trübte das gesamte Wasser noch zusätzlich zu den Ablagerungen ein...seit heute wird es deutlich klarer.
Ich kann die Pflanzen wieder sehen.
Ist schon spannend, mein erster Teich war eine Teichschale 180 X 100 cm
da war alles etwas, hm, überschaubarer.

Jetzt misst der Gute 5 X 3 m und ich bin echt gespannt ob alles so wird wie gedacht.


----------



## Psycho (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Na dann wird´s ja
jetzt noch 2-3Wochen gedult dann werden auch diese Beläge weniger.
Dann allerdings kommt es auf deine Umwälzung an wie schnell sich der Bodengrund mit Teichschlamm bedeckt!
Da sieser wichtig für das System ist sollte man diesen dann auch drinn lassen, entfernt wird dieser "Mulm" erst wenn es zu viel wird.:smoki


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo
ich denke, daß es normal ist wenn sich auf derf folie belag ansiedelt. hat auch den vorteil, daß  sie damit UV geschützt ist.
eigentlich kenne ich keinen teich in dem die folie belagfrei bleibt...
gruß ulla


----------



## heiko-rech (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo,

heute kamen die restlichen Pflanzen per Post an. Natürlich habe ich direkt gepflanzt:

4 Krebsscheren (2 hatte ich nur bestellt)
2x __ Tausendblatt
2x __ Quellmoos (habe ich an den Einlauf gesetzt)
1x __ Froschbiss
2x __ Seekanne

Zusätzlich habe ich noch 2 große Muschelblumen eingesetzt und die vorhandenen kleinen Muschelblumen vermehren sich auch gut. auch die Seerose schiebt ein Blatt nach dem anderen nach oben und auch die __ Wasserpest wächst (natürlich) sehr gut. Das __ Pfennigkraut, das am Rand sitzt, geht auch schon  ins Wasser.

Jetzt ist das Wasser durch die Pflanzaktion erst mal ein wenig braun eingetrübt. Ich denke aber, die Pflanzen werden das Wasser in den kommenden Wochen schon noch gut in den Griff bekommen. Zumndest glaube ich, dass ich nun genügend Konkurrenten für Algen im Teich habe.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Psycho (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Na klar hat man immer etwas Belag, 
nur eben nicht diesen den ich glaube um den es hier geht

Wie gesagt war bei mir am anfang auch arg,da haben alle Kiesel und sonstiges zeug im Teich die gleiche Farbe gehabt. Hat sich dann aber nach einiger Zeit gegeben und euf ein "normalmaß" reduziert.
Die Fische haben bei mir natürlcih auch mitgeholfen das ganze Zeug aufzuwirbeln und in den Filter zu befördern.

Jetzt ist nur noch ein Bruchteil des Belages übrig der wohl auch bleiben wird
Die Kiesel und anderen Steinen haben ihre farbe auch wieder.

Gruss Tobi 
dem seine Orfen(10cm) vorgestern 10 __ Moderlieschen(3-5cm) gefressen haben
hätt ich nie gedacht.


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Hallo,

ich wollte nur kurz schreiben, dass der Belag nun fast vollständig weg- und das Wasser immer noch klar ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## martin karstens (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasser klar, Bodengrund grün*

Das sind doch gute Nachrichten!!!


----------

